# Svartmetall tours LINKÖPING and NORRKÖPING (Sweden) 2012 07 21-26



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

*Linköping and Norrköping 2012 07 21 - 26*


Linköping (151,881) and Norrköping (87,247) are two important cities situated in the county of Östergötland. They are both very close to each other and have a frequent commuter train system connecting them. 

So, without further ado, here we go!

First, location - as you see, they are to the south west of Stockholm.









My wife and I took the train from Stockholm Centralstation to Linköping, where we were looking after a friends house whilst they were hiking in the north of the country. 







Plenty of others had the same idea as us, and the platforms were quite crowded. 









The interior of our train. Our train was operated by Veolia Sweden and was on its way to Malmö. 






Our first view of Linköping - out to the bus station from the train station. 







We had to take the bus out to the business area at Mjärdevi Science Park on the edge of the city. 













We then picked up the keys from a friend of a friend and headed back to our friends apartment. We stayed in a very typical Swedish living area - low-rise apartments with plenty of green areas. 




















The area our friend lived in was surrounded by forest. 







This was the walkway towards the city centre. 








We then came across some rather "Scandinavian" modern houses. 










And arrived at a city park. 










More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

The park in the centre of Linköping is really quite attractive. 















Old bridge passing through. 







Lots of innocuous flowers. 







Full of bees!











Time to head towards the city. 










Modern developments on the edge of the city centre. 








More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Time to head into the city centre - we're greeted with a few older buildings here. 











Still, there are always newer buildings mixed with the old. 









Like most smaller Swedish cities, Linköping likes bikes. It also seems to like decorating them. 









At the market. 









Pedestrianised streets in the centre. 













Quick shot of an interestingly coloured pigeon. 







And an announcement of more to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Continuing through the city centre on a very sunny day. 









There were some nice buildings in the centre of Linköping. 








And another square. 







Bikes bikes everywhere. 







And eating. 









As well as rather monumental buildings. 







Little glimpse of the Cathedral. 







And some interesting looking buildings. 







Heading down a narrow street to our next destination. 









Well, this is quite attractive ( St Larskyrkan). 







And the associated square is not bad either. 











More to come.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Sweden as well :cheers:


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Thank you very much, Christos.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Back towards the city centre. 









Another section of the city centre - more shopping opportunities. 









Bird enjoyed the fountain. 









The city centre was surprisingly busy. 














More to come.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks like a lovely city. Thanks for the photos :cheers:


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Glad you're enjoying it! Yep, during the summer Swedish cities really do come to life. They're a bit quieter during the low season, unfortunately, but summer makes up for it.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Continuing through the city. 








Churches are EVERYWHERE! 






















More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Starting off with a nice Hansa-styled roof (I believe it is anyway). 









And some other grand buildings. 







Mushroom mushroom (badger badger?)







Buildings through the park trees. 









Interesting sculpture. 







At Linköping Centralstation. 







Bikes!







Bus station at Centralstation. 










Östgötapendeln - the commuter rail system for the area. 







Modern apartments around the station. 











More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Continuing with the modern district near the station. 







And back towards the old. 










Bird in the bush. 







And through a park. 

















More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Through the wee park. 







And to a very distinctive building. I love this colour of brick. 









Through the arch. 







And to the roses. 













More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Here we are, time to continue onwards. 





















Runestone!









More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Continuing on.



















More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

More of Linköping.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Time to head to one of the major sights of Linköping - the Cathedral. 















A viking layout. 







Entrance to the Cathedral. 







And time to go inside!














Organ. 







More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Continuing.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Next.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Page.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Continuing with the Cathedral. 















Nice murals.










More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Back outside the Cathedral grounds. 














Any shot of a pug is a good one. 







Continuing through the city!


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Continuing on through Linköping. 



















And just in case you forgot where you are.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Time to walk through the park.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Continuing through the park.













We also took a trip to Gamla Linköping while we were there. This is the "old part" of the city that was actually relocated to its current position. 

























More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Continuing from Gamla Linköping! 



















Gamla Linköping was actually right next to a nice looking forest. 






We found a travel companion. 







Or two?









More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

There are really nice bike and walking paths through the forests. 













Back to Gamla Linköping. 











And back we go to the city centre. The buses in Linköping are nice. 





More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Buildings under construction in Linköping. 









Something Sweden is famous for - mushrooms!







Open air pool. 











Lights in the underpass. 







Little apartment courtyard - this was quite cute. 







Older house. 







More to come.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

The old timber buildings look very cosy.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks, El Greco! Glad to see you're watching.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

The area we stayed in for our week in Linköping. It's very typically Swedish semi-suburban. 






Down by the river in Linköping near the city centre. 



























More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Time to continue down the Linköping riverfront. 

















Rail bridge coming up. 










More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Continuing down the river in Linköping. 






A Linköping commuter train (pendeltåg). 







I really liked the lampshades. 






An old power plant?











Very green indeed. 








You can see the Cathedral from nearly every angle!







More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

We walked up to the Saab arena and saw this art installation. 






Walked back to the city via the parkland. 








Last view of the city centre. 






Time to leave Linköping. 







Next up - Norrköping - the slightly more interesting city with quite an awesome industrial heritage.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

*Norrköping*

So, here we are arriving into Norrköping - the better of the twin cities. 







Outside the train station. 









Buses outside the station. 








Oh look, Norrköping has trams!







Walking down through the city centre. 















More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Next.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Page.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Too.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Many.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Images.


----------

